# Lost my wedding ring for 2nd time



## cg1965 (Feb 13, 2013)

I lost my wedding ring for the second time. I feel bad about it. But my question is who should buy the next one? Me or the wife? 

I feel like she should, but she doesn't even seem to care. If she had lost hers it would be a no brainier, I would buy her bigger and better.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

cg1965 said:


> I lost my wedding ring for the second time. I feel bad about it. But my question is who should buy the next one? Me or the wife?
> 
> I feel like she should, but she doesn't even seem to care. If she had lost hers it would be a no brainier, I would buy her bigger and better.


She should pick out your next ring. You should pay for it.

Stop losing your ring.

But why would either of you be losing rings?


----------



## Anabel (Dec 21, 2012)

cg1965 said:


> I lost my wedding ring for the second time. I feel bad about it. But my question is who should buy the next one? Me or the wife?
> 
> I feel like she should, but she doesn't even seem to care. If she had lost hers it would be a no brainier, I would buy her bigger and better.


That may be a nice gesture if it were the first time you lost it--but twice? Why do you keep losing your ring? Shouldn't you be taking better care of it, considering the symbolic value? No, she shouldn't buy you a new one and you shouldn't suggest it to her.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

cg1965 said:


> I lost my wedding ring for the second time. I feel bad about it. But my question is who should buy the next one? Me or the wife?
> 
> I feel like she should, but she doesn't even seem to care. If she had lost hers it would be a no brainier, I would buy her bigger and better.


You lost it (twice), you should buy it. When I lose something, I don't expect the person who gave it to me to replace it again. In fact, I feel embarassed and ashamed that I lost something that they cared enough to buy for me the first time.

C


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

After losing two of them? It's on you.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

cg1965 said:


> I lost my wedding ring for the second time. I feel bad about it. But my question is who should buy the next one? Me or the wife?
> 
> I feel like she should, but she doesn't even seem to care. If she had lost hers it would be a no brainier, I would buy her bigger and better.


If you weren't married, I would say that you should pay for it. You lost it, you pay for it. But since you are married, isn't it all both of your money anyway? Why are you thinking in terms of mine and hers if you're married?


----------



## Dawn of Man (Feb 22, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> But since you are married, isn't it all both of your money anyway? Why are you thinking in terms of mine and hers if you're married?


QFT.

Also, get a cheaper ring next time since you're prone to lose them.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You lost it, your responsible to replace it.

I lost my ring once. I had a work injury and had to have it cut off. After having the ring repaired my finger needed time to heal since there was excessive damage to it. I went out and picked a new ring. Hubby and I have one account, so our money was pooled together. I eventually found my ring and returned the other one back and we did get a full refund. 

We don't take our rings off for an extended time unless its absolute necessary.


----------



## cg1965 (Feb 13, 2013)

First one came off in the ocean on our honeymoon. Hindsight says it was probably to big. Bring us up to ten years later... I've lost some weight it was lose, I slipped and fell and noticed it gone a couple hours later. 

It's not a money thing, we have one account and all money is our money. Just curious what others thought.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

"Just curious what others thought."

Ok, I'll tell you what I thought. I thought ..... this guy must be like 18. It sounds like a pretty petty issue....which one of you is going to pay for it? You both are. And the ring did not just fall off this time either. If you lost weight you knew it was loose. You should have had it re-sized. That's how adults handle life.


----------



## Gruff (Feb 27, 2012)

So how would she pay for it if all your money is pooled?


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just replace it with a cheap one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cg1965 (Feb 13, 2013)

youkiddingme said:


> "Just curious what others thought."
> 
> Ok, I'll tell you what I thought. I thought ..... this guy must be like 18. It sounds like a pretty petty issue....which one of you is going to pay for it? You both are. And the ring did not just fall off this time either. If you lost weight you knew it was loose. You should have had it re-sized. That's how adults handle life.


Settle down man..... Neither of us are pointing fingers or upset. I'm not talking about who's paying just thought she might be interested in having input on the replacement. 

Couldn't size it because it was titanium and I had asked for a new one.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Just replace it with a cheap one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What she said, you're just probably going to lose it a 3rd time anyways. And your wife probably knows this also.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Hm, the second time have you by chance lost it "accidentally on purpose ", as it's a symbol that screams "Married ! " to any attractive female ? 
If it's not the case, it has really been an unlucky occurence both times. Buy a new one as similar as possible, make sure it's the right size and be more careful. And no, it's not your wife's responsability, although she may choose to surprise you. You lost it, you replace it, from your wage.


----------



## marty1966 (Feb 25, 2013)

My suggestion would be to communicate with her - I see you have these options to discuss with her:

You can go choose one on your own.
She goes to choose one for you.
You go together.

If she's not interested in being a part of the process then be a man and go replace it.

Or if you both agree - don't replace it at all.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

Lost your wedding ring twice. Man you are either un - lucky or dumb.

Seriously though I did break my wedding ring (got it caught whilst working on the car and had to have it cut off) so I paid to replace it (to mangled to repair). However my wife put both her wedding and engagement ring into the local jewelers to have them enlarged only for the shop to go bankrupt and our rings go missing. We have said that we will buy new ones for our 20 anniversary and she is wearing my mother’s ring (she left it to us in her will) until then.


----------

